

An Apology to Laura Fitton we're sorry we blew it - davidcrow
http://startupnorth.ca/2013/02/26/an-apology-to-laura-fitton/

======
orionblastar
I have to admit to my own mistakes. When reading the blog, many things did not
make any sense, and searching for the name on the Twitter account in Google
came up with nothing. No Facebook page, no blog, no Google+ account, no
business or web site listing, no forum posts, no eBay listings, nothing on the
name this Twitter account was using. It made me very skeptical and in my
opinion I thought it was a hoax or staged, so I asked a series of questions.
My words were taking out of context, edited in replies, and then deleted. All
I was trying to do was find out the truth about the Tweeter and if it was
faked or not.

After a series of hoaxes on the Internet like Manti Te'o girlfriend, who also
could not be found in Google searches, I got outraged over it and blogged
about it being a hoax. I apologize for it now, and I was out of line and admit
my mistakes. I issue a public apology to Laura and all involved.

I hope that you can see why I was so suspicious and skeptical over it. usually
when there is no trace in Google for someone, it just screams hoax, and fake
account. Possible he used a fake name on Twitter and stole someone's picture
just to make the tweet and then deleted his account. Did anyone find the man?

